# ConcepArt



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Jun 2, 2007)

Salute!

Interesting.....8) 







ConceptArt

SP!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice work.... I like her bra...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, there is a B-17 in the pic as well.... Thats nice too...


----------



## Soren (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2007)

Amazing pics on that link, the Japanese one looks best IMO


----------



## cr42 (Jun 3, 2007)

I like her finger on the left side..ahahahahh...a lady!


----------



## cr42 (Jun 3, 2007)

mosquito..what about japanese lady?
I don't understand


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 3, 2007)

Go to the link that Crossbones put on the original post and have a look there


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2007)

Interesting. I like the A-10 one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2007)

Some very nice ones on the link


----------

